# A lumber storage rack...finally!



## justholler (Jan 15, 2012)

Been puttin' off the storage and workspace setup but I just completed step two with this wall mounted rack. I debated heavily on the store bought racks for 40$+ but decided I wanted some flexibility. For those of you with block walls, I highly recommend the toggle bolts I used, bought from Lowes. It wasn't as simple to get in as I thought…you mainly have to worry about drilling into any solid sections or those with debris in them. Overall, I think this will hold any amount of wood I put on it since it is limited in height between tiers










The mess before










And the after

One more thing, if you don't have a simple cabinet for those small little keepers (far left beside the rolling cart) your really missing out on a necessity.


























+-$12 for 10
Surprisingly these are rated at 1000 pounds! I put two in each standard and used 1/4 inch bolts with a counterbore. You have to watch your bolt length too, if they are not threaded the entire length.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Is that the roll around I just saw on Youtube? Looks good.


----------



## justholler (Jan 15, 2012)

I did watch the recent Mere mortals cart build and it is similar in concept but more like 7 feet wide, only 3 shelves in the middle and on a torsion box. The very top is for moulding pieces. I love it and any wood hoarder should have one. I constantly look for free wood that somebody don't want so I do collect a lot. This location of the rack melds perfectly with the rolling cart.


----------



## Pcwoodchipes (Jan 22, 2013)

I have the same thing in my shop no place to keep my small scrap wood. I like what you have put together .


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

is that plastic?


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

I use the Hilti concrete/block fastners and have never had one pull out.


----------



## justholler (Jan 15, 2012)

To the question ?is it plastic? Basically this thing zip ties onto the block and is held in place while you put your material in place and thread your bolt in…once the "toggle" and bolt are "married" then the plastic is not in use.


----------



## 9FINGERTIM (Feb 1, 2013)

l l l know youre not supposed to lust after your neighbors wife nor his ox nor his ass but is iit ok to lust after his lumber and the bin it is contained within?


----------



## max1013 (Jan 17, 2012)

It looks good. Can't wait till I get out of my small house I live in know.


----------



## Lynden (Oct 13, 2009)

You show a toggle bolt being put into a mortar joint between the concrete blocks. Does this toggle go all the way through to the other side of the wall or is there an open space in the center of the head joint? Does your wall have empty cores? If so, could you have used shorter toggles through the webs of the blocks?


----------



## justholler (Jan 15, 2012)

Pick up a 16 inch block and you will see the ends have protruding edges similar to a tongue. When two blocks are joined edge to edge there is a hollow space about two inches from the outside that this toggle should be sitting in. Yes the blocks have empty cores unless they were poured full of wet cement after the wall was completed, which would be rare on a residential basement.


----------



## Lynden (Oct 13, 2009)

I guess I asked my question wrong. Why did you put the toggle bolt in the mortar joint rather than through the side of the block? Which location is stronger?


----------



## justholler (Jan 15, 2012)

That I don't know the answer to…I suggest putting it into block only because you have a better chance of the toggle doing as it's supposed to.


----------

